# Security Clearance



## flipperchick1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Just a question is it common to have to pay for the security clearance and then get reimbursed? Just wanting to make sure we are not getting scammed.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

flipperchick1 said:


> Just a question is it common to have to pay for the security clearance and then get reimbursed? Just wanting to make sure we are not getting scammed.


Do you mean government security clearance? By law, you shouldn't have to out your hand in your pocket for anything that's visa related, your employer should pay for it all. The only exception may be the fee to lift an employment ban if an employer isn't prepared to pay for that. I would discuss this with the company and ask why they want you to pay. I'd say this is quite unusual and, although it may not be a scam, it could be a sign that your employer is not all they make themselves out to be.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

flipperchick1 said:


> Just a question is it common to have to pay for the security clearance and then get reimbursed? Just wanting to make sure we are not getting scammed.


emphatically no... you should NOT be paying anything for security clearance...

the ONLY thing you should be paying for (if its asked for) is any out of country medical exams, which should then be reimbursed to you once you join the company...


----------



## flipperchick1 (Apr 21, 2015)

We are in the US and the company wants us to pay for the FBI background check and a company that can have it attested through the State Department and UAE Embassy. The company says they will reimburse us for this.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

flipperchick1 said:


> We are in the US and the company wants us to pay for the FBI background check and a company that can have it attested through the State Department and UAE Embassy. The company says they will reimburse us for this.


Hi,
I cannot see why this check would be required?
If you are going to work for UAE government - then they carry out their own security check.
If you are going to work for a private company - then they can use their own resources to check what they like!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are going to work for the UAE government, there is usually a police report/ certificate of good conduct which they request (at least I was asked for it amongst a bunch of other things for the security check).

If they are just saying that you should get this done at your end and they will reimburse it, then it sounds okay to me. If they are asking you to transfer cash, that doesn't sound right.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

flipperchick1 said:


> We are in the US and the company wants us to pay for the FBI background check and a company that can have it attested through the State Department and UAE Embassy. The company says they will reimburse us for this.


now that is completely different... 

security clearance is a specific step for employment in AD, which you should not pay for... and this is what all of us assumed you were asking about... and advised you accordingly...

if its a law enforcement background check in your home country that is being asked for, then its reasonable for you to pay for that and then get reimbursed afterwards... just like if you were being asked for medicals in your country before the company issues a formal offer, then those you would also pay for and then be reimbursed...


----------



## tauseefcasvab (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,
Normally how much time it takes to have visa after offer letter off course.


----------



## tauseefcasvab (Apr 27, 2015)

Dependent visa (Wife, children) is also issued together with main applicant or they will get later.


----------



## tauseefcasvab (Apr 27, 2015)

I have divided my one question into several to fulfill the requirement for PM.
So marriage and birth certificates should be certified by UAE embassy from country of your residence or you can also do certification while in UAE.
Thanks for for your kind replies


----------

